# What's up with the E1?



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

What's up with the E1? It is on sale at Competitive Cyclist and Totalcycling. Totalcycling has a price of $2500. Did this frameset not get the desired response? It seems to me that the markdown may be reflective of the popularity of the C-50 over the new E1. Or, I guess it could be from the sloping sizing limiting it as an option for some. Either way, it looks like a good buy with the Star Fork with Totalcyling.

Anyone have any experience with the E1? Not much as far as reviews, but $2500 puts it in a price range of some other nice CF framesets(Specialized Roubaix, Trek OCLV, Time, Pinarello F4:13, etc.)


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

The E-1 will be discontinued in 2006. Colnago will introduce a lighter version, called the "crystalo" or "grisdalo" ( I've not seen the name in print). Hence, the need to reduce inventory.


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

I confirm, here in Italy the ads for the new "cristallo" hit the shelves last month. It looks to me like the E-1 front triangle married to non-HP chainstays and funky curved seatstays (they are arched outward in the picture I have seen), with graphic paint options like the LdV President (the one I saw featured sunflowers). The C-50 is unchanged for 2006, and they're introducing the "extreme-C" superlight climbing frame. Apparently the CT-2 is also discontinued, and no new ti frame is planned to take its place...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Normal price for E1 is $2150 in mainland Europe. Not sure what the sale price will be. Maybe $1500?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

yes, I also heard that the CT2 is gone, no more titanium. It is to be replaced by a new scandium model.


----------

